# Looking for best total system



## Stanley Steemer (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for the best total subwoofer system. As in subwoofer,amp and box all in one piece to fit in the trunk of my 2012 cruze Eco. I would not like to spend a fortune on it, and I'd like a quick and easy install. Does anybody have any suggestions on what system I get and or where I get it installed? Thank you


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you looking for sound quality, high output? Do you need something that is molded into the side of the car, or just a rectangular enclosure? Any idea how much you want to spend on the sub and enclosure? Do you currently have an amplifier or will that be factored in also?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

XR answered your original question suitably the 1st time around.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...putting-subwoofer-my-2012-eco.html#post177657

If you want something that sounds good, I highly recommend that you go with XR's suggestions.
If you don't care about your bass sounding like crap, then just go ahead and do your own thing.

Where do you live? Maybe a local CruzeTalk member might be able to help you out with the install. 
I was in a similar position as you were, had no idea about what's what and how.
I had a lot of help from XR and Tecollins1 installing my system, and I learned a lot from them. 
And now I would be willing to help any CruzeTalk member near me, with the install of their system.


----------



## Stanley Steemer (Mar 12, 2013)

I live in Connecticut and would greatly appreciate any help. Also, I am looking for a sub system that can put out a lot of sound. I donnot have an amp and I wouldn't like to spen more than $500 total.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What do you mean by a lot of sound? You can grab a pair of weak Alpine Type-E subs, throw them in a ported box tuned to 50Hz+, and get "a lot of sound." Granted, it will sound awful, but it will be a lot of sound. 

Honestly, if you can bump that to $600 or $650, you could probably accomplish something pretty nice. Keep in mind that you need a wiring kit, a PAC harness, an amplifier, a box, and a sub. It would help to get a better idea of what you're looking for. Do you care how good it sounds, or do you just want to make a lot of noise?


----------



## Stanley Steemer (Mar 12, 2013)

This is my first subso it doesn't have to be top of the line. I'm just looking to have a good balance between volume and quality. Also, I would need help installing because I have no clue about any of this. And I would like a lot of volume


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in Pittsburgh if you are willing to travel. I just finished up a member's install on Friday. He came down from Michigan. 








This is actually the same 8" sub he recommended to you back in march and ill tell you this now it's a GREAT sub! Two will def fill your needs, and sound amazing!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spry (Sep 23, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> I'm in Pittsburgh if you are willing to travel. I just finished up a member's install on Friday. He came down from Michigan.
> View attachment 27241
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's my car! tecollins1 was pretty amazing, I cannot say enough about how impressed I was with him. If you can make it down there, I highly recommend it. Also XtremeRevolution and tecollins1 know what they are talking about, the system sounds amazing! I will post more pics soon.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Stanley Steemer said:


> This is my first subso it doesn't have to be top of the line. I'm just looking to have a good balance between volume and quality. Also, I would need help installing because I have no clue about any of this. And I would like a lot of volume


$500 is a tight budget to work with if you want loud and quality. $600-$650 would get you somewhere though.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

With the tight budget, here are my suggestions:

RE Audio 15" Sub [18mm xmax] *$159.99*
RE Audio SEX15D4 (SEX-15D4) 15" Dual 4 ohm Car Subwoofer

JBL GTO-501EZ Amp 500w RMS *$124.99 *(rms power tested and passed+exceeded)
JBL GTO-501EZ Mono Subwoofer Amplifier — 500 watts RMS x 1 at 2 Ohms - Cuda Kitchen

PAC AA-GM44 *$31.47*
Amazon.com: PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles: Automotive

Amp Wiring Kit *$49.99
*4 Gauge OFC Amplifier Amp Installation Wiring Kit

Total = *$366.44
*

The last thing you would need is a sub enclosure.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

What part of Connecticut? 
I would be glad to meet you half way and help with the install.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> With the tight budget, here are my suggestions:
> 
> RE Audio 15" Sub [18mm xmax] *$159.99*
> RE Audio SEX15D4 (SEX-15D4) 15" Dual 4 ohm Car Subwoofer
> ...


For $40 more on the sub, an Alpine 15" Type-R would be a far better value. 

Alpine SWR-1542D (SWR1542D) 15" Dual 4 ohm Type-R Car Subwoofer[query_id]=23011909&SearchClickout[Ignore]=1


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> For $40 more on the sub, an Alpine 15" Type-R would be a far better value.
> 
> Alpine SWR-1542D (SWR1542D) 15" Dual 4 ohm Type-R Car Subwoofer[query_id]=23011909&SearchClickout[Ignore]=1




I fully agree.

Type R's are surprisingly good value if you are looking for something to hit hard.


----------

